# [SOLVED] blue screen error 124 and Random restarts



## Amandajg

Computer Specs
AMD Phenom 940 II x 4 3.0 Processor
DKA790GX Platinum 
4 gb DDR2 Corsair 1066 x 4 
His Radeon 4870 1gb Vid Card 
Ultra 650 watt ATX Power Supply 
Vista 64-bit Home Premium SP1
Bios Version Msi 1.6
OnBoad Sound: Realtek High Definition Audio System Software Windows Vista Version: 6.0.1.5809 Update Date 2009-04-17 
Video Driver Version 8.6 Date 03/16/2009
Custom Build 


I have been recieving random blue screen as well as restarts. It only happens when you are running any kind of sound. Then the screen scrambles the sound hangs and it either restarts or blue screens. I have had the memeory tested as well as running the tests myself. I am using the latest drivers from the MSI site specific to my board. I also have the latest drivers for my video card. I am at my witts end with this thing. I usually get ERror 124 when it Blue screens. Though as I stated sometimes it just hangs then scrambles the screen and the sound will stick then it restarts on its own . Any help with this would be appreciated. I have gone over it inch my inch as well as taken it and had it looked at. The problem still persists. I am not overclocked nor am I runnning hot. it may take 6 hours to do this or it may happen 5 min into playing. I built the cmputer for WoW. I usually have WoW up as well as Ventrillo and windows media player and maybe a IE up as well as I look for information. The system itself should be able to handle what I require of it but for the life of me I cant figure out how to fix this issue. This is a new install on a newly built PC. Thw issue only seems to occur when I am running any sound in game or with the media player, if I run without sound then everything runs great. I have 2 fans pulling the heat out of the NZXT case as well as a fan on the Harddrive, PCU and Video Card. I am not over clocked nor do I run hot. The temperture never seems to go above about 45c.

Thank you in advance for your help!

Here is a few of the error messages I have been getting as well as the error reports after the restarts.


Code:


Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
Mini041609-01.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt
MEMORY.DMP

 View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	124
BCP1:	0000000000000000
BCP2:	FFFFFA80064B3030
BCP3:	00000000B407A000
BCP4:	0000000000000145
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1
Server information:	f94509a4-ffd6-4d7b-a107-f24e89ea07f4

blem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
Mini041409-01.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt
MEMORY.DMP

 View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	124
BCP1:	0000000000000000
BCP2:	FFFFFA8006645030
BCP3:	00000000B66E4000
BCP4:	0000000000000135
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1
Server information:	1e092764-ba01-4969-8ebe-a0a8f6e736e8




Code:


4/17/2009 8:44 PM   Windows Error Reporting   Fault bucket 406108650, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: explorer.exe
P2: 6.0.6001.18164
P3: 4907e791
P4: 5f4a
P5: 0
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:


4/17/2009 8:44 PM   Windows Error Reporting   Fault bucket 771888836, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: LMonitor.exe
P2: 1.0.0.3
P3: 48184a2d
P4: kernel32.dll
P5: 6.0.6001.18000
P6: 4791a81d
P7: e06d7363
P8: 0002f35f
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:


4/17/2009 4:05 AM   Windows Error Reporting   Fault bucket X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR__UNKNO WN, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini041609-01.dmp
C:\Users\Amanda\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-31917-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Amanda\AppData\Local\Temp\WERB3A5.tmp.version.txt
C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Amanda\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0277aa04

I also ran the Belarc for any info I may have ommited 



Code:


Operating System   System Model 
Windows Vista Home Premium (x64) Service Pack 1 (build 6001)   MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD MS-7550 1.0
Enclosure Type: Desktop 
Processor a   Main Circuit Board b 
3.60 gigahertz AMD Phenom II X4 940
512 kilobyte primary memory cache
2048 kilobyte secondary memory cache
6144 kilobyte tertiary memory cache   Board: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD DKA790GX (MS-7550) 1.0
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. V1.6 01/21/2009 
Drives   Memory Modules c,d 
250.06 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
168.45 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22NS30 ATA Device [CD-ROM drive]

Hitachi HDP725025GLA380 [Hard drive] (250.06 GB) -- drive 0, s/n GEM230RH1P1SXE, rev GM2OA52A, SMART Status: Healthy   4096 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'DIMM1' has 1024 MB
Slot 'DIMM2' has 1024 MB
Slot 'DIMM3' has 1024 MB
Slot 'DIMM4' has 1024 MB 
  Local Drive Volumes 
     
c: (NTFS on drive 0) 250.06 GB 168.45 GB free 
 
  Network Drives 
  None detected 
Users (mouse over user name for details)   Printers 
local user accounts last logon 
 Amanda 4/17/2009 8:15:31 PM (admin) 
local system accounts 
 Administrator 1/20/2008 9:27:09 PM (admin) 
 Guest never  
 OCPRINT8213199976959 never  


 Marks a disabled account;    Marks a locked account    HP Photosmart C4100 series on USB001 
Microsoft XPS Document Writer on XPSPort: 
 
Controllers   Display 
AMD PCI IDE Controller
AMD SATA Controller(Native IDE Mode)
ATA Channel 0 [Controller] (2x)
ATA Channel 1 [Controller] (2x)   ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series [Display adapter]
ACR H243H [Monitor] (23.8"vis, s/n LEW0C0044010, March 2009)
DELL E228WFP [Monitor] (22.0"vis, s/n KU31183A1CYL, March 2008) 
Bus Adapters   Multimedia 
Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller (2x)
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller (5x)   ATI Function Driver for High Definition Audio - ATI AA01
Realtek High Definition Audio 
Communications   Other Devices 
   
isatap.hsd1.tx.comcast.net. 
Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E GBE NIC 
 primary   Auto IP Address:  192.168.0.199 / 24 
 Gateway:  192.168.0.1 
 Dhcp Server:  192.168.0.1 
 Physical Address:  00:21:85:C0:99:35 
Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface 
  
Networking Dns Server:  192.168.0.1 
   HID-compliant consumer control device
HID-compliant device (2x)
USB Human Interface Device (3x)
HID Keyboard Device (2x)
HP Laser Gaming Mouse with VoodooDNA
Generic USB Hub
USB Composite Device
USB Root Hub (7x)
Generic volume shadow copy 
Virus Protection [Back to Top]   
Windows Live OneCare Version 1.0.0 
    Realtime File Scanning On 
   
Missing Microsoft Security Hotfixes [Back to Top]  

All required security hotfixes (using the 04/14/2009 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) have been installed. 

 
Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top]  
.NET Framework 3.5 SP1 
    KB958484  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
MSXML4SP2 
    KB954430  on 4/3/2009  (details...) 
Windows Vista 
    KB905866  on 4/14/2009  (details...) 
    KB935509  on 1/20/2008  (details...) 
    KB937287  on 1/20/2008  (details...) 
    KB938371  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB938464  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB948609  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB948610  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB950124  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB950125  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB950760  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB950762  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB950974  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB951066  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB951376  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB951698  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB951978  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB952004  on 4/14/2009  (details...) 
    KB952069  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB952287  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB952709  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB953155  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB953733  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB954154  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB954459  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB955020  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
   Windows Vista (continued) 
    KB955069  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB955302  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB955734  on 4/6/2009  (details...) 
    KB955839  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB956115  on 4/5/2009  (details...) 
    KB956572  on 4/14/2009  (details...) 
    KB956802  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB956841  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB957097  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB957200  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB957321  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB957388  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB958481  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB958483  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB958623  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB958624  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB958644  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB958687  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB958690  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB959108  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB959130  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB959426  on 4/14/2009  (details...) 
    KB960225  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB960544  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB960715  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB960803  on 4/14/2009  (details...) 
    KB961260  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
    KB963027  on 4/14/2009  (details...) 
    KB967190  on 4/1/2009  (details...) 
 


Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this computer. 

     Marks a security hotfix (using the 04/14/2009 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) 
     Marks a security hotFix that fails verification (a security vulnerability) 
 Marks a hotfix that verifies correctly 
 Marks a hotfix that fails verification (note that failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled) 
  Unmarked hotfixes lack the data to allow verification 
 
  
Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and small companies.  
  
Software Licenses [Back to Top]  
  
Belarc - Advisor
Microsoft - Internet Explorer  
Microsoft - Windows Vista Home Premium (x64) 
Microsoft - WinSS 
 
Software Versions (mouse over * for details, click * for location) [Back to Top]  
Acrobat.com  *
Adobe AIR 1.5 Version 1.5 *
Adobe Reader Version 9.1.0.2009022700 *
AMD External Events Version 6.14.11.1020 *
AOL Service Libraries Version 1.4.9.1 *
Ares Chat Server Version 2 *
Ares p2p for windows Version 2.0 *
Belarc, Inc. - Advisor Version 7.2x *
Blizzard Launcher Version 2, 0, 0, 481 *
Blizzard Repair Utility Version 3, 0, 0, 102 *
Curse Client  *
Enable HP Product Improvement Data Collection  *
Hewlett-Packard - HP Installer Version 8,5,0,70 *
Hewlett-Packard - HP Software Update Client Version 4, 0, 12, 1 *
Hewlett-Packard Co. - hp digital imaging - hp all-in-one series Version 082.000.173.000 *
Hewlett-Packard Co. - hp digital imaging - hp all-in-one series Version 111.000.006.000 *
Hewlett-Packard Company - HP Solution Center Version 074.000.017.000 *
Hewlett-Packard, Co. - HP PhotoSmart Essential Version 1.12.0.46 *
hid Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
I.R.I.S. SA - Registration Wizard Version 5, 0, 0, 2 *
iYogiSupportDock Module Version 2, 1, 0, 311 * Logitech GamePanel Software Version 3.01.180 *
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware Version 1.36 *
Microsoft (R) Windows Script Host Version 5.7.0.6000 *
Microsoft Corporation - digital locker assistant Version 1.6.5 *
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 7.00.6000.16386 *
Microsoft Corporation - OneCare Firewall service Version 2.1.1300.0 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer - Unicode Version 4.0.6000.16386 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Live OneCare Version 2.5.2900.24 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Version 1.0.0.1 *
Microsoft Malware Protection Version 1.5.1958.0 *
Microsoft® .NET Framework Version 2.0.50727.3053 *
Microsoft® .NET Framework Version 3.0.6920.1453 *
Piriform Ltd - CCleaner Version 2, 13, 0, 720 *
Realtek Semiconductor - HD Audio Control Panel Version 1, 0, 0, 314 *
Realtek Voice Manager Version 2.0.2.2 *
Shop for HP Supplies Version 2.1.3.0000 *
Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) Platform SE 6 U13 Version 6.0.130.3 *
TEcfg Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Viewpoint Manager Version 2, 0, 0, 54 *
WowMatrix Version 3.0.0.0 * 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

Hi - 

The 3 dumps all had bugcheck *0x124* = WHEA - Windows Hardware Error Architecture (unknown hardware error). 



Code:


[FONT=Lucida Console]BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa8006642030, b26b4000, 175}
Probably caused by : hardware
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa80064b3030, b407a000, 145}
Probably caused by : hardware
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa8006645030, b66e4000, 135}
Probably caused by : hardware[/FONT]

The one item that I found so far that would explain random BSODs, but not 0x124 necessarily, is that you have an outdated installation of MS Windows One Care Live


Code:


msfwhlpr.sys Wed Nov 28 03:25:08 2007 (474D25E4)

One Care needs to go - use the removal tool - http://download.microsoft.com/download/4/c/b/4cb845e7-1076-437b-852a-7842a8ab13c8/OneCareCleanUp.exe

Download to desktop, right-click on icon, run as administrator. Re-boot upon completion.

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.



Code:


[FONT=Lucida Console]
Opened log file 'D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\Amandajg_Vista_04-18-09__jcgriff2__\!_Kernel\$99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\Amandajg_Vista_04-18-09__jcgriff2__\!_Kernel\Mini041609-02.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02056000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0221bdb0
Debug session time: Fri Apr 17 00:16:14.430 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:20.474
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
...............................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa8006642030, b26b4000, 175}

Probably caused by : hardware

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: fffffa8006642030, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 00000000b26b4000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000175, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------



BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  2

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  f

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`017d9958 fffff800`0201772a : 00000000`00000124 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06642030 00000000`b26b4000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`017d9960 fffff800`021793b3 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : hal!HalBugCheckSystem+0x12e
fffffa60`017d99d0 fffff800`02017097 : fffffa60`00000c3e fffffa60`017d9bb0 fffffa60`017d9c30 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheaReportHwError+0x243
fffffa60`017d9a30 fffff800`020a98b1 : 00000000`00000002 fffffa60`017d9c30 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpMcaExceptionHandler+0xf3
fffffa60`017d9a70 fffff800`020a96f5 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxMcheckAbort+0x71
fffffa60`017d9bb0 fffff800`020b8145 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiMcheckAbort+0xf5
fffffa60`082579c0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObfReferenceObject+0x25


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: hardware

IMAGE_NAME:  hardware

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD__UNKNOWN

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD__UNKNOWN

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000000000000175 rbx=fffffa8006642030 rcx=0000000000000124
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=fffffa8006642150 rdi=0000000000000002
rip=fffff800020aa650 rsp=fffffa60017d9958 rbp=fffffa8006642000
 r8=fffffa8006642030  r9=00000000b26b4000 r10=dbf3c493f1165eb6
r11=fffff80002010000 r12=fffffa80047b1010 r13=fffffa80065b7010
r14=fffffa80047ae428 r15=fffffa80065459b0
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz ac po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000216
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`020aa650 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`017d9960=0000000000000124
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`017d9958 fffff800`0201772a : 00000000`00000124 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06642030 00000000`b26b4000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`017d9960 fffff800`021793b3 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : hal!HalBugCheckSystem+0x12e
fffffa60`017d99d0 fffff800`02017097 : fffffa60`00000c3e fffffa60`017d9bb0 fffffa60`017d9c30 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheaReportHwError+0x243
fffffa60`017d9a30 fffff800`020a98b1 : 00000000`00000002 fffffa60`017d9c30 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpMcaExceptionHandler+0xf3
fffffa60`017d9a70 fffff800`020a96f5 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxMcheckAbort+0x71
fffffa60`017d9bb0 fffff800`020b8145 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiMcheckAbort+0xf5 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`017d9bb0)
fffffa60`082579c0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObfReferenceObject+0x25
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02010000 fffff800`02056000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff800`02056000 fffff800`0256e000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 21:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`00331000   win32k   win32k.sys   Sun Feb 08 22:30:51 2009 (498FA36B)
fffff960`00490000 fffff960`0049a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffff960`00610000 fffff960`00621000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00609000 fffffa60`00613000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00613000 fffffa60`00627000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00627000 fffffa60`00684000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`00684000 fffffa60`00736000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00736000 fffffa60`0079c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`0079c000 fffffa60`007c0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`007c0000 fffffa60`007f1000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00805000 fffffa60`008df000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008df000 fffffa60`008ed000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008ed000 fffffa60`00943000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00943000 fffffa60`0094c000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`0094c000 fffffa60`00956000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Wed Jul 30 21:27:44 2008 (48911510)
fffffa60`00956000 fffffa60`00986000   pci      pci.sys      Wed Jul 30 21:27:53 2008 (48911519)
fffffa60`00986000 fffffa60`0099b000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`0099b000 fffffa60`009af000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Wed Jul 30 21:56:15 2008 (48911BBF)
fffffa60`009af000 fffffa60`009b6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009b6000 fffffa60`009c6000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`009c6000 fffffa60`009cd000   amdide64 amdide64.sys Thu Oct 11 21:40:08 2007 (470ED078)
fffffa60`009cd000 fffffa60`009e0000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009e0000 fffffa60`009e8000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00a04000 fffffa60`00a4a000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00a4a000 fffffa60`00a5e000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00a5e000 fffffa60`00a69700   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Wed Jun 20 18:27:08 2007 (4679A9BC)
fffffa60`00a6a000 fffffa60`00aef000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00aef000 fffffa60`00b3f000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00b3f000 fffffa60`00b97000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Feb 10 22:58:23 2009 (49924CDF)
fffffa60`00b97000 fffffa60`00ba0000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`00ba0000 fffffa60`00bb3000   processr processr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`00bb3000 fffffa60`00bc0000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`00bc0000 fffffa60`00be3000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00be3000 fffffa60`00bef000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`00bef000 fffffa60`00bff000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`00c05000 fffffa60`00dc8000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00dc8000 fffffa60`00df4000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00df4000 fffffa60`00e00000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`00e0d000 fffffa60`00f7e000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Feb 10 22:59:15 2009 (49924D13)
fffffa60`00f7e000 fffffa60`00faa000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Feb 10 22:57:44 2009 (49924CB8)
fffffa60`00faa000 fffffa60`00fd6000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`00fd6000 fffffa60`00fea000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`0100b000 fffffa60`0118f000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0118f000 fffffa60`011d3000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`011d3000 fffffa60`011db000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`011db000 fffffa60`011ed000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`011ed000 fffffa60`011f5000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 11:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffffa60`011f5000 fffffa60`011ff000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`02000000 fffffa60`02009000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`0200a000 fffffa60`020e9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`020e9000 fffffa60`020f8000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`020f8000 fffffa60`0210b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`0210b000 fffffa60`0213f000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Fri Mar 06 04:06:17 2009 (49B0E789)
fffffa60`0213f000 fffffa60`0215b000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`0215b000 fffffa60`02166000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`02166000 fffffa60`021ac000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`021ac000 fffffa60`021bd000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`021bd000 fffffa60`021da000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`021da000 fffffa60`021e6000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`021e6000 fffffa60`021fc000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`06608000 fffffa60`06b54000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Mar 16 16:42:14 2009 (49BEB9A6)
fffffa60`06b54000 fffffa60`06b62000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`06b62000 fffffa60`06b9a000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`06b9a000 fffffa60`06bf7000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`06c02000 fffffa60`06c20000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`06c20000 fffffa60`06c38000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`06c38000 fffffa60`06c4a000   termdd   termdd.sys   Wed Jul 30 22:08:28 2008 (48911E9C)
fffffa60`06c4a000 fffffa60`06c56000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`06c56000 fffffa60`06c57480   swenum   swenum.sys   Wed Jul 30 21:55:27 2008 (48911B8F)
fffffa60`06c58000 fffffa60`06c8c000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`06c8c000 fffffa60`06c97000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Wed Jul 30 21:27:50 2008 (48911516)
fffffa60`06c97000 fffffa60`06ca7000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`06ca7000 fffffa60`06cee000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`06cee000 fffffa60`06d02000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`06d02000 fffffa60`06d21000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Thu Feb 19 07:25:41 2009 (499D4FC5)
fffffa60`06d21000 fffffa60`06d5c000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`06d5c000 fffffa60`06d7f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`06d7f000 fffffa60`06d84180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`06d85000 fffffa60`06d90000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`06d90000 fffffa60`06da1000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`06da1000 fffffa60`06daa000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`06daa000 fffffa60`06db8000   msfwhlpr msfwhlpr.sys Wed Nov 28 03:25:08 2007 (474D25E4)
fffffa60`06db8000 fffffa60`06dd5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`06dd5000 fffffa60`06df0000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`07e0c000 fffffa60`07e79000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`07e79000 fffffa60`07ebd000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`07ebd000 fffffa60`07edb000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`07edb000 fffffa60`07eea000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`07eea000 fffffa60`07f05000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`07f05000 fffffa60`07f53000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`07f53000 fffffa60`07f5f000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`07f5f000 fffffa60`07f7c000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`07f7c000 fffffa60`07f8a000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`07f8a000 fffffa60`07f96000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:54 2008 (479198A6)
fffffa60`07f96000 fffffa60`07f9e000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`07f9e000 fffffa60`07fa7000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`07fa7000 fffffa60`07fb9000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`07fb9000 fffffa60`07fc0b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`07fc1000 fffffa60`07fc2e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`07fc3000 fffffa60`07fce000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`07fce000 fffffa60`07fda000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`07fda000 fffffa60`07fed000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`08003000 fffffa60`081a7980   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Wed Mar 04 04:57:53 2009 (49AE50A1)
fffffa60`081a8000 fffffa60`081b2000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`081b2000 fffffa60`081bb000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`081bb000 fffffa60`081c9000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`081c9000 fffffa60`081ee000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`081ee000 fffffa60`081f7000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`081f7000 fffffa60`08200000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0940a000 fffffa60`0942c000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`0942c000 fffffa60`094c6000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`094c6000 fffffa60`094da000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`094da000 fffffa60`094f2000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`094f2000 fffffa60`0958d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`0958d000 fffffa60`095b5000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`095b5000 fffffa60`095d3000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`095d3000 fffffa60`095ed000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`0a201000 fffffa60`0a228000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0a228000 fffffa60`0a250000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`0a250000 fffffa60`0a299000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 21:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0a299000 fffffa60`0a2b8000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`0a2b8000 fffffa60`0a2e9000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0a2e9000 fffffa60`0a37d000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 22:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`0a37d000 fffffa60`0a391000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 23 04:49:22 2008 (480EF812)
fffffa60`0a391000 fffffa60`0a39c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`00fea000 fffffa60`00ff8000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00e0c000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`01008000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
[/FONT]


----------



## Amandajg

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

I have uninstalled Live One care as per your instructions. Thank you very much for your quick response. 

Are you aware of a current version of Live Onecare or can you suggest what other virus software to install besides McAfee or Live Onecare?

Thank you again and I am gratefull for anymore help you can give me with this matter.


----------



## usasma

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

I recommend Avast Free for a good, 64 bit antivirus program ( http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html )

As for the errors, I've been seeing a lot of issues with Windows Live over the last week or so - I'd stay away from it for now.

The presence of hal.dll in the stack trace would suggest (to me) that there could be a compatibility issue here. Most likely with a 32 bit program that isn't compatible with the 64 bit OS. As it occurred in one of the svchost.exe processes, it's a bit difficult to figure out what's causing it.

So, what programs have you installed most recently on your system?


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

Hi - 

I agree. 

I have tested Avast and it ran fine on Vista; Windows 7 - both x64 & x86.

AVG 8 good, too - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

Avoid any Internet Security Suite package whether One Care (now Live One Care). Norton 360/ NIS, KIS, McAfee, etc... use ant-virus only.

The best anti-virus that I found, like and use is ESET-NOD32. It is not free, but its system footprint is smaller compared to others. 30 day trial version is available - http://www.eset.com/download/free_trial_download_eav.php

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Amandajg

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

As far as programs I have installed lately .. well the only program that matters is World of Warcraft., Ventrilo and media player. Everything was installed right after we got the system up and running. The List of programs I am running is very small

World od warcraft
Ventrilo
AIM 6.0
CCLeaner 
Malwarebytes
Logitech G series Key profiler 
HP laser Gaming mouse with voodoo DNA Front end Program 
Adobe Acrobat Reader 

Thank you again !


----------



## Amandajg

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

Also something that has started is every now and then it will hang at the Windows sign at log in right when it starts to play sound. It hangs, black screens and then restarts. Not everytime but often enough that I thought I should mention it.


----------



## Amandajg

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

Well I uninstalled Live Onecare and Installed Eset Anti Virus 4. The problem still persists. Though I am not having as many blue screens. I am however having many Black screens. The screen will scramble and the sound hangs and then restarts on its own. I am at my wits end with this thing. Any more advice would be greatly appreciated. If you need more information just tell me what you need and I will be happy to supply it if at all possible.

Thank you for all the help you have provided thus far I am by no means ungrateful.


----------



## Amandajg

*Re: Blue screen Error 124 and Random restarts*

In going over the Deviec Manager I found no conflicts. Tho what I did find is at least intersting. 

ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller

This Device is working properly

But under the Resouces Tab it says: 

Resource Settings:

This Device isn't using any resources because it has a problem.


The Driver Information is as follows :

Driver Provider: Micro soft
Driver Date 06/21/2006
Driver Version 6.0.6001.22233
Digital Signer microsoft windows

Now I have looked for an updated driver but can not seem to find one or just dont know where to look maybe. I do not know if this has anything to do with my problem but am curious to find out.


----------



## Amandajg

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

Okay Gave in and contacted Microsoft themselves. They uninstalled my Realtech Drivers and have left me with the Microsoft 06/21/2006 Version 6.0.6000.16386
This seems to have gotten rid of the AIT I/O Pci Bus controller completely in device manager. The problem is ... 20 min after they finished the remote session, I walked away to take the dog out and come back and the dam thing has restarted YET AGAIN! Now I would know if it Blue Screened as I have it set to stop at the Blue Screen till I tell it to reboot so I can monitor the errors. It just randomly restarts on its own tho and I am losing patience. Please, if anyone here can help me that would be appreciated ..

Thank you


----------



## Amandajg

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

I am posting a new Belarc as well as a new TSF support Doc 

thank you 
Computer Profile Summary 
Computer Name: Admin-pc (in WORKGROUP) 
Profile Date: Sunday, April 19, 2009 4:17:16 PM 
Advisor Version: 7.2x 
Windows Logon: Amanda 


Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and small companies. 

Operating System System Model 
Windows Vista Home Premium (x64) Service Pack 1 (build 6001) MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD MS-7550 1.0
Enclosure Type: Desktop 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
3.60 gigahertz AMD Phenom II X4 940
512 kilobyte primary memory cache
2048 kilobyte secondary memory cache
6144 kilobyte tertiary memory cache Board: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD DKA790GX (MS-7550) 1.0
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. V1.6 01/21/2009 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
250.06 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
168.55 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22NS30 ATA Device [CD-ROM drive]

Hitachi HDP725025GLA380 [Hard drive] (250.06 GB) -- drive 0, s/n GEM230RH1P1SXE, rev GM2OA52A, SMART Status: Healthy 4096 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'DIMM1' has 1024 MB
Slot 'DIMM2' has 1024 MB
Slot 'DIMM3' has 1024 MB
Slot 'DIMM4' has 1024 MB 
Local Drive Volumes 

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 250.06 GB 168.55 GB free 

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers 
local user accounts last logon 
Amanda 4/19/2009 3:41:30 PM (admin) 
local system accounts 
Administrator 1/20/2008 9:27:09 PM (admin) 
Guest never 
OCPRINT8213199976959 never 


Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account HP Photosmart C4100 series on USB001 
Microsoft XPS Document Writer on XPSPort: 

Controllers Display 
AMD PCI IDE Controller
AMD SATA Controller(Native IDE Mode)
ATA Channel 0 [Controller] (2x)
ATA Channel 1 [Controller] (2x) ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series [Display adapter]
ACR H243H [Monitor] (23.8"vis, s/n LEW0C0044010, March 2009)
DELL E228WFP [Monitor] (22.0"vis, s/n KU31183A1CYL, March 2008) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller (2x)
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller (5x) High Definition Audio Device (2x) 
Communications Other Devices 

isatap.hsd1.tx.comcast.net. 
Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E GBE NIC 
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.0.199 / 24 
Gateway: 192.168.0.1 
Dhcp Server: 192.168.0.1 
Physical Address: 00:21:85:C0:99:35 
Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface 

Networking Dns Server: 192.168.0.1 
HID-compliant consumer control device
HID-compliant device (2x)
USB Human Interface Device (3x)
HID Keyboard Device (2x)
HP Laser Gaming Mouse with VoodooDNA
Generic USB Hub
USB Composite Device
USB Root Hub (7x)
Generic volume shadow copy 
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 
No details available 
Missing Microsoft Security Hotfixes [Back to Top] 

All required security hotfixes (using the 04/14/2009 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) have been installed. 


Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top] 
.NET Framework 3.5 SP1 
KB958484 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
MSXML4SP2 
KB954430 on 4/3/2009 (details...) 
Windows Vista 
KB905866 on 4/14/2009 (details...) 
KB935509 on 1/20/2008 (details...) 
KB937287 on 1/20/2008 (details...) 
KB938371 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB938464 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB948609 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB948610 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB950124 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB950125 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB950760 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB950762 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB950974 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB951066 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB951376 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB951698 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB951978 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB952004 on 4/14/2009 (details...) 
KB952069 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB952287 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB952709 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB953155 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB953733 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB954154 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB954459 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB955020 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
Windows Vista (continued) 
KB955069 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB955302 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB955734 on 4/6/2009 (details...) 
KB955839 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB956115 on 4/5/2009 (details...) 
KB956572 on 4/14/2009 (details...) 
KB956802 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB956841 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB957097 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB957200 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB957321 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB957388 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB958481 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB958483 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB958623 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB958624 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB958644 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB958687 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB958690 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB959108 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB959130 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB959426 on 4/14/2009 (details...) 
KB960225 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB960544 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB960715 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB960803 on 4/14/2009 (details...) 
KB961260 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 
KB963027 on 4/14/2009 (details...) 
KB967190 on 4/1/2009 (details...) 



Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this computer. 

Marks a security hotfix (using the 04/14/2009 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) 
Marks a security hotFix that fails verification (a security vulnerability) 
Marks a hotfix that verifies correctly 
Marks a hotfix that fails verification (note that failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled) 
Unmarked hotfixes lack the data to allow verification 


Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and small companies. 

Software Licenses [Back to Top] 

Belarc - Advisor 
Microsoft - Internet Explorer 
Microsoft - Windows Vista Home Premium (x64) 

Software Versions (mouse over * for details, click * for location) [Back to Top] 
Acrobat.com *
Adobe AIR 1.5 Version 1.5 *
Adobe Reader Version 9.1.0.2009022700 *
AMD External Events Version 6.14.11.1020 *
AOL Service Libraries Version 1.4.9.1 *
Ares Chat Server Version 2 *
Ares p2p for windows Version 2.0 *
Belarc, Inc. - Advisor Version 7.2x *
Blizzard Launcher Version 2, 0, 0, 481 *
Blizzard Repair Utility Version 3, 0, 0, 102 *
Curse Client *
Enable HP Product Improvement Data Collection *
ESET Smart Security Version 4.0.314 *
Hewlett-Packard - HP Installer Version 8,5,0,70 *
Hewlett-Packard - HP Software Update Client Version 4, 0, 12, 1 *
Hewlett-Packard Co. - hp digital imaging - hp all-in-one series Version 082.000.173.000 *
Hewlett-Packard Co. - hp digital imaging - hp all-in-one series Version 111.000.006.000 *
Hewlett-Packard Company - HP Solution Center Version 074.000.017.000 *
Hewlett-Packard, Co. - HP PhotoSmart Essential Version 1.12.0.46 * hid Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
I.R.I.S. SA - Registration Wizard Version 5, 0, 0, 2 *
iYogiSupportDock Module Version 2, 1, 0, 311 *
Logitech GamePanel Software Version 3.01.180 *
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware Version 1.36 *
Microsoft (R) Windows Script Host Version 5.7.0.6000 *
Microsoft Corporation - digital locker assistant Version 1.6.5 *
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 7.00.6000.16386 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer - Unicode Version 4.0.6000.16386 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Version 1.0.0.1 *
Microsoft® .NET Framework Version 2.0.50727.3053 *
Microsoft® .NET Framework Version 3.0.6920.1453 *
Piriform Ltd - CCleaner Version 2, 13, 0, 720 *
Realtek Semiconductor - HD Audio Control Panel Version 1, 0, 0, 319 *
Realtek Voice Manager Version 2.0.2.2 *
Shop for HP Supplies Version 2.1.3.0000 *
Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) Platform SE 6 U13 Version 6.0.130.3 *
TEcfg Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Viewpoint Manager Version 2, 0, 0, 54 *


----------



## Amandajg

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

Shamless Bump


----------



## usasma

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

I wasn't able to find your memory dump file in the attachment. Please locate the file C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP and upload it for us to analyze.

FWIW - I did find a couple of these errors in your System event log: TCP/IP has reached the security limit imposed on the number of concurrent TCP connect attempts.

Are you running any filesharing software? Have you scanned your system for infections - and if so, what did you use?


----------



## Amandajg

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

Here are Two of the most recent dmp files. yes I have used Malwarebytes as in safe mode and out I have also used ESET NOD32 antiVirus in Safe mode and out. No detections of any viruses. I have spoken with Microsoft and with AMD/ATI my Bios are set correctly, Below is also something that I have found in the device manager. ATI didnt know what to make of it.

In going over the Deviec Manager I found no conflicts. Tho what I did find is at least intersting. 

ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller

This Device is working properly

But under the Resouces Tab it says: 

Resource Settings:

This Device isn't using any resources because it has a problem.


The Driver Information is as follows :

Driver Provider: Micro soft
Driver Date 06/21/2006
Driver Version 6.0.6001.22233
Digital Signer microsoft windows

Now I have looked for an updated driver but can not seem to find one or just dont know where to look maybe. I do not know if this has anything to do with my problem but am curious to find out.


----------



## Hanchoi

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

Hi,

Appreciate your advise on PC problem. I bought a PC 5 months back, eversince it has not performed well. My Specs are ASUSP5 NSLI, Nvidia Geforce 8500GT, 2GB DDR2 667 RAM, Intel E7300, Samsung syncmaster 632NW. 

My problem is the eternal blue screen error which pops up randomly with a lot of different error messages such as bad_pool_header, memory_management, IRQ not less or equal, System service exception, etc.

I have already reseated the RAM, updated my graphics driver, removed anti virus software, ran memory test- no errors found, ran checkdisk utility- no bad sectors found.

The CPU case is already removed to allow better air circulation but unfortunately, still the blue screen pops up.

Im running out of solutions already so I asking your help.
Thank you very much.


----------



## usasma

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

Sorry for not posting back sooner, will look at the dumps today


----------



## usasma

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

Mini042109-03 - STOP 0x0A in HIDCLASS.SYS
Mini042109-02 - STOP 0x124 in HARDWARE


At work right now, try uninstalling your Microsoft pointing device (if so equipped) and install a new copy of the drivers ( http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315973 )

If that doesn't work, try updating your chipset drivers for the system.

Check for hardware malfunctions to see the cause of the STOP 0x124


----------



## usasma

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

Bumping for email notification of subscription


----------



## Amandajg

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

I want to thank everyone that tried to help me with my issue. After many long hours and many posts the issue has been resolved. It was a bad Mobo. I have since replaced it and am working great. 

Thank you again for all your help

Amandajg


----------



## usasma

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Hanchoi

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

Hi Amandajg,

If you may be kind enough, how were you able to determine that it was a bad mobo?

I have done a lot on my PC such as what I have written below but the blue screen continuous to pop up randomly.

Appreciate if you can advice me.

As for all individuals on this thread, appreciate your help us well.
Thank you.


----------



## Amandajg

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

Hanchoi, 

In most of the DMP files that were ran It was almost always a hardware issue that was not described further in the bug checks. I contacted Microsoft and spent about 4 hours in remote sessions with them. After them running the DMP files as well we had decided to re install Vista. During the install process it runs the Computer Assessment. I blue screened during that process. I went ahead and finished the installation but took not of where it had blue screened. I had never been able to recreate the problem for anyone else. 

After installation I went to the assessment and ran it. At this point it ran everything through to the CPU check and rating then Blue Screened. I was giddy! I could finally make it do it at will. I immediately packed it up and took it to a technician as I did not have the capabilities to run a full system diagnostic myself on the individual parts. 

In previous sessions i had run the Memory check and the Hard Drive check all came back clean. I had also at this point replaced the Video card Ram and PSU on different peoples suggestions. None of these things were the issue for me. 

To narrow it down at this point I believe what he did was go back and check everything component wise. We knew it wasn't the OS at this point so it had to be actual hardware. He replaced the CPU and the computer still had the same issue. It was the same with the Video Card and Ram. When he replaced the Mother Board the issue stopped. He placed the Old Mother Board back on and the issue returned. 

I was able to return all the needlessly replaced parts ( Video Card, PSU, Ram) which I had purchased. The Mother Board was replaced for a total cost of 120 bucks. I of course had to pay the technician for his time I believe it was a 99 dollar flat fee for the diagnostic and installation. 

I had taken the computer to another repair shop that had been supposed to run these same diagnostics for me and it seems that they had not. I eventually ended up taking it to the service Center at Fry's. This was after around 150 hours of my time and effort with Different forums as well as Remote sessions with Microsoft. 

My recommendation would be to have a full Diagnostic run on the Hardware if you have exhausted all possibilities with software issues. 


Hope this helps

Amandajg


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: blue screen error 124 and Random restarts*

Hi - 

Thanks for the information.

$219 + 150 hours of your time -- mobo problem. Most of my systems are from Fry's. At what point does it become economically feasable to buy a new system? Was this an XP upgrade?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

